# bee yard pmt.



## BrokeBee (Sep 2, 2011)

what might be a fair price, in yard jugs of honey, to place 50 hives on a persons property. not pollination just some nucs in 50 hive bodys?


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

our standard yard rent is 30lbs of honey.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

A pound a hive is about right.


----------



## James Kellie (Oct 30, 2010)

We give out 60lbs of honey for our yards. They are all farm folks out here and use it up.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I pay 30 lb and if they need more then I give them a second case. I only have a few that takes me up on it.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I must be the cheapskate then, we give each land owner a gallon of honey and maybe some Suebee products, like the honey barbacue sauce. TED


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Us Germans must must be cheap. We give our landowners 5 quart jars, usually two of summer honey, and then one late summer and two fall honey.One year they got a Basswood comb honey section, but we all know how rare those are.

Crazy Roland


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

we paid 60- 1 lb jars for 2 locations 50 hives in each. The landowner and grove manager also requested the honey in honey bears so they could give them as gifts....small price to pay for great locations


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

1 lb per hive. I have a waiting list of farmers who want hives on their properties.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

6 qt jars. Cropland here rents for $125.00 an acre avg. The space my yards of 32 hives take up is about 25' x 35'. So I'm paying alot more than the cash croppers


----------



## DigitalBishop (Nov 11, 2009)

Would that be 125.00 per month or per year?


----------



## Stevebeeman (May 22, 2011)

DigitalBishop said:


> Would that be 125.00 per month or per year?


Out here in California that would be per year.


----------

